# reinhart 100



## mr.cj (Oct 6, 2007)

saginaw feild & stream will be hosting the r100 on aug.7 & 8 there will be on site camping for those that wish to camp


----------



## mr.cj (Oct 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 11, 2010)

We only get to shoot Sunday  . The 4-H state shot is the same weekend.


----------



## mr.cj (Oct 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

Who is all going to this? We are thinking about coming out to check it out. Does anyone know what vendors will be there? I heard maybe Strothers.


----------



## mike1965 (May 8, 2007)

I will be there.We will be camping.


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

BHPTV will be there Sat morning look for us and say hi... Also look for Danny Hatcher he will be shooting for us and Oneida. 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

New Pictures from the shoot have been posted on BHP. 

Thanks


----------

